# Humminbird Remote Dongle



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Humminbird AS RC1 remote with dongle. Came with fish finder used for a few months and removed it. Didn't use it much and sat in a box.
$80
Picked up in columbus near Boat Ramp at O'shaughnessy reser







voir


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

-t


----------

